# My Son



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks a bit tired to me! But am always glad to see pictures of him!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like he's ready to rock n roll.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Good looking young man you have there Linda. I hope you enjoy your time with him when he heads state side in a few months for leave. Linda thanks for the PM I'll reply shortly.

God Bless,

Shooter


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Another one of our fine young people that have stepped up to insure our freedom. May God bless him and lead him safely home.
Thanks for your service.
Pat


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

patfatdaddy said:


> Another one of our fine young people that have stepped up to insure our freedom. May God bless him and lead him safely home.
> Thanks for your service.
> Pat


X2!


----------



## toro (Dec 18, 2009)

They sure can make you proud! Right Tusconred? Fine looking young man.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

patfatdaddy said:


> Another one of our fine young people that have stepped up to insure our freedom. May God bless him and lead him safely home.
> Thanks for your service.
> Pat





Reel Time said:


> X2!


X3!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, I am really proud of him!! He'll be stateside on leave April 20th then goes back for 3 mos. He has great support from his family and friends and I've got the most wonderful daughter in law (I call her daughter!) 
Linda


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*Thank You as well*

Without the support he has at home he would not be able to do his duty as well as he does .So not only do I want to Thank him I would also like to thank all of his "support staff" here at home.


Tucsonred said:


> Yes, I am really proud of him!! He'll be stateside on leave April 20th then goes back for 3 mos. He has great support from his family and friends and I've got the most wonderful daughter in law (I call her daughter!)
> Linda


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*thank your son for his service an to all our service men & women God Bless*


----------

